# Pickled Cucumber and Onions.. ( bread and butter pickles)



## St Allie (Feb 6, 2010)

A jar of these is always open in my fridge.. It's the blokes favourite pickle.. and it uses up all the oversized gherkins from the garden. a sweeter pickle that goes with everything.This pickle must be stored in a DARK place, or the cucumbers will lose their colour, and it is best eaten after 2 months. This recipe is ideal when cucumbers are cheap or you have a glut in your garden. Allie


Ingredients

3 large cucumbers, thinly sliced 
3 large onions, peeled and thinly sliced 
3 tablespoons salt 
450 ml distilled malt vinegar 
150 g sugar 
1 teaspoon celery seed 
1 teaspoon mustard seeds 

Directions

Layer the sliced onions and cucumber in a large non-metallic bowl - sprinkling each layer with the salt. 
Leave for one hour and then drain and rinse thoroughly. 
Put the vinegar, sugar, celery and mustard seeds into a large saucepan and heat gently, stirring all the time until the sugar has dissolved. Then bring it to a rapid boil and boil for 3 minutes. 
Pack the cucumbers and onions into pre-heated and sterilised jars - then pour over the hot vinegar mixture, making sure that it covers the vegetabes. 
Seal immediately with sterilised and vinegar proof lids. 
Keep in a DARK and COOL storage area for 2 months before using. 
Use this pickle for: bread and butter, sandwiches, salads, toasted snacks, cheese, cold meats and pies. Ideal for picnics.


----------

